# Struts or Springs



## 1993NX1600canadian (Jun 11, 2003)

For the coming summer, I have to change my suspension very soon because my rear struts are completly shot! Whats more, I have a limited budget for right now and I can either change the srpings or the struts (all 4 of them in each case) but I can only do one of the two. For the struts, I am hesitating between the KYB AGX or GR2? Which one should I take? I want to have the best handling possible and I really dont care about the ride and comfort. Also, I plan to do some SOLO this summer. For the springs, I was thinking of going with Eibach pro-kit? Coil-overs are out of the question because I simply dont have the $$$$ In either case, if I do one of the two right now, I will do the other during the summer. However, in a month or so, I will put some Proxes T1-s 195/50/6.5" and thr front and rear suspension technique sway bar.
Any recommandation, suggestion or insight on the choice I have?

:cheers:


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

1993NX1600canadian said:


> For the coming summer, I have to change my suspension very soon because my rear struts are completly shot! Whats more, I have a limited budget for right now and I can either change the srpings or the struts (all 4 of them in each case) but I can only do one of the two. For the struts, I am hesitating between the KYB AGX or GR2? Which one should I take? I want to have the best handling possible and I really dont care about the ride and comfort. Also, I plan to do some SOLO this summer. For the springs, I was thinking of going with Eibach pro-kit? Coil-overs are out of the question because I simply dont have the $$$$ In either case, if I do one of the two right now, I will do the other during the summer. However, in a month or so, I will put some Proxes T1-s 195/50/6.5" and thr front and rear suspension technique sway bar.
> Any recommandation, suggestion or insight on the choice I have?
> 
> :cheers:


If you can only do springs or struts, and your springs are ok, the obvious choice is to do struts. The reason for this, besides the obvious fact that drop springs usually result in underdamped ride with stock or stock replacement struts, and that replacing the springs on your car will keep you out of the stock category in SOLO II (whereas it's ok to replace your dampers).

Since you're looking to make this more or less a competition car, you might want to base your decision about what goes how around the SCCA rulebook for SOLO and/or SOLO II depending on what you're planning on entering.

EDIT: I just realized that you have JWT cams listed there. That'll keep you out of the stock categories in SOLO II, so disregard that part in the first paragraph about not changing your springs to keep your car in a lower class.


----------



## 1993NX1600canadian (Jun 11, 2003)

*Thanks*



ReVerm said:


> If you can only do springs or struts, and your springs are ok, the obvious choice is to do struts. The reason for this, besides the obvious fact that drop springs usually result in underdamped ride with stock or stock replacement struts, and that replacing the springs on your car will keep you out of the stock category in SOLO II (whereas it's ok to replace your dampers).
> 
> Since you're looking to make this more or less a competition car, you might want to base your decision about what goes how around the SCCA rulebook for SOLO and/or SOLO II depending on what you're planning on entering.
> 
> EDIT: I just realized that you have JWT cams listed there. That'll keep you out of the stock categories in SOLO II, so disregard that part in the first paragraph about not changing your springs to keep your car in a lower class.



Thanks I didnt know before I put the JWT cams that it would bump me out of the stock class. For the struts, I think I will go for the KYB AGX right now and put the Eibach pro-kit in late june, but I am worried that they will lower my car which I find is already low enough especially in the winter... Anyways, because of the cams, I will be going up against modded WRX and guys with SR20DET... It doesnt really matter, because I dont do solo to win, only to have fun and push my car in a "safe" and legal environment.
Thanks


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

1993NX1600canadian said:


> It doesnt really matter, because I dont do solo to win, only to have fun and push my car in a "safe" and legal environment.


Good man. We need more people like you around here.


----------

